# Friday pics



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

From the OTT rallly up in Nac last weekend


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Desi and Owen win 1st in men's doubles and help Seabrook win 1st place in the district tennis tournament.

And a Tiki sunset





















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

We moved in the week before Easter. It's a older house 1947 but it is beautiful! Has the old cedar closets hard wood floors and big front porch! Also has 2 single car garages 1 double car garage and a single car garage not attached.










This is the view from the back deck!!









And one more looking over to my wife's shop across the back yard!!










We fell so blessed to have this house. Never thought the day would come that we would have the perfect to us house!
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Kiddos jacking around on the boat last weekend


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Finished my LED lights. I had done the inside a while back but I just got around to doing the outside underwater lights.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Five years ago today we tied the knot!


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Toyota Yaris
Probably better gas mileage towing then I get.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

rubberducky said:


> We moved in the week before Easter. It's a older house 1947 but it is beautiful! Has the old cedar closets hard wood floors and big front porch! Also has 2 single car garages 1 double car garage and a single car garage not attached.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hope you have a large mower deck


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

*first lost tooth*

Bailey lost her first tooth. dont know where it went, she has had the flu and been vomiting a lot so I bet it went in the toilet at some point.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

chumy said:


> hope you have a large mower deck


Sad deal is all I have is a push mower lol. But the guy we are buying the house from (owner finance) comes over every other week and mows for us! They are the same ones we are buying my wife's shop from! They are great people words can not describe how blessed we are to have met them and how thankful for everything they have done!
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Originally Posted by *rubberducky*
> We moved in the week before Easter. It's a older house 1947 but it is beautiful! Has the old cedar closets hard wood floors and big front porch! Also has 2 single car garages 1 double car garage and a single car garage not attached.


Let's see better pictures of the house...it look really nice!

TH


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

15th St Fisheries in Ft Lauderdale last night.









Work 2 weeks ago.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

fishing after work, middle of austin..kind of a neat spot


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

******** don't buy, they make one. :bounce: 
Happy, Happy Happy dogs Friday!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't remember if I shared these or not

Checking out the OV22



Packed up, ready to move


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

finkikin said:


> ******** don't buy, they make one. :bounce:
> Happy, Happy Happy dogs Friday!


I used one of those hoses for the first time at my house yesterday. I won it in this past years company Christmas white elephant game. I was pretty impressed with it to be honest. I thought it was another gimmick.

We'll see how long it holds up. :brew2:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Ill play today..*

1&2: My boy at the Rodeo a few months back..
3&4: Trip to Alaska last week for work
5: Coaching my sons first T Ball league (its a chore!!) :spineyes:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

i think i'm headed in the right direction.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

rubberducky said:


> We moved in the week before Easter. It's a older house 1947 but it is beautiful! Has the old cedar closets hard wood floors and big front porch! Also has 2 single car garages 1 double car garage and a single car garage not attached.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. You should enjoy that yard with the kiddos.Prolly gkids.....


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

RD, Tim Is a great guy and congrats on the new house.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sorry James. Thought I was posting on Pchasers...

regardless, enjoy the kiddos.

Here is one from my oldest...she's a rocker like her Dad! Her with William Duvall of Alice and Chains this week.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*TGIF*

A few garden pics

Ready for the crawfish boil

My wife thought she was going to beat me at pool

My skater son

goofy lab


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

More pics of the house!
The kitchen had been redone about 8 mounts ago! It's huge.









Better shot of the front of the house!









The wall is plywood that has been water blasted. It olds all my dead stuff!









The cedar closet up stares! I was going to take pics of the girls rooms but they are very dirty!








The upstairs bathroom original 1947! 









Back deck and BBQ house

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Hennessy VenomGT. 1244 HP, 270+ MPH.

[/URL[/COLOR]http://s16.photobucket.com/user/bea...8-4215-9D4D-6DEBC4A2AD3F_zpszf7tpvlv.jpg.htmlhttp://s16.photobucket.com/user/bea...8-4215-9D4D-6DEBC4A2AD3F_zpszf7tpvlv.jpg.html]


Got to sit in it last night at the Houston private showing of Breaking Barriers at the Hobby Center last night.


[/URL[/COLOR]http://s16.photobucket.com/user/bea...E-43FD-9AD2-7E11DCA07F61_zpsvukf9bmo.jpg.htmlhttp://s16.photobucket.com/user/bea...E-43FD-9AD2-7E11DCA07F61_zpsvukf9bmo.jpg.html]


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

First Grandson


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

my boy


----------



## no mas feech heads (Mar 8, 2013)

1000 hp Nitro Harley from Baytown last weekend. Mid 5 seconds 225 mph
Guys have enormous cahones


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Some oldies from years ago! Sure miss them being little! 

Sunset in Mitchells, falling tide

Pool of kids

Night ops on spoil bank

Dock trout

Boo cooking the dock trout next morning


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

1. Long ago on some island in the south pacific.
My PawPaw is on the far right, no shirt, arms crossed.

2. My boys burying Moose. He doesn't care.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

A few more 
Great big attic 








New industrial AC unit less then a year old!








The garage with my wife's car in the way!








My work bench and fishing stuff! He left me so much fishing stuff!









The big garage with the boat!








My wife's shop with all the puppies running around!








And the back of the house looking from the shop!









Yellow mouth saying Tim and Sherri are not just good people but great people!!
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. making friends with the new "baby" in the family
2. 3 toed box turtle
3. Kindergarten leading the preK classes in song at wed morning chapel .....watching this made my entire week
4. Laser sharp focus


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> More pics of the house!


That's a really nice place you got...that old house is well built and has a ton of character...congratulations.

TH


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> That's a really nice place you got...that old house is well built and has a ton of character...congratulations.
> 
> TH


Thank you! I couldn't be happier with it! Every time I'm coming home I pull in and I can't believe it's really my house 
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

My crew minus the better half taking the pic, we fished a tournament in Rockport a couple weeks back. 187 people entered and the 4 of us were all in the top 9 of the redfish division including my son winning it, on his birthday to boot. 

The winning Red. 

The sled back before the spring winds returned. 

My birthday gift last month. 

My wife releasing a oversized one.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Katy Prairie*

A few from The Katy Prairie yesterday and a bonus pic of Hershey meeting Robert, the Stephen F Austin Nature Center Bobcat.

Paul Rushing Park


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

New member of the family.


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Horse Jumpers*

A few picks from last weekend. Fiance and her horse Matahari in Tyler for a competition.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

son and I at House of Blues before the Rockets game past Wednesday!! hope we get to go back Sunday!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

My dewberry vine!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

rubberducky said:


> Thank you! I couldn't be happier with it! Every time I'm coming home I pull in and I can't believe it's really my house
> James


Nice place, I wish I had something like that...You can put in one heck of a veggie garden in that yard...


----------



## SoDak Hunter (Sep 23, 2009)

*Spazmatics at Salt Lick*

I was in Austin for a conference this week. The send off party included a show by the Spazmatics at the Salt Lick. Fun show and great food.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Nice place, I wish I had something like that...You can put in one heck of a veggie garden in that yard...


throw some radiant barrier in the attic


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

New addition to the family Red, a german shepard pup.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

beachfront,, pulling up pilings from the old balinese room, keep hearing they are going to rebuild?


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Snook up!!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

surf_ox said:


> throw some radiant barrier in the attic


I pulled all the old insulation out of the attic over the house and did the blow in. The attic in the pics is over the garage 
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Decided to have a little fun with my Midland XTC280 action cam


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

1.Our shore excursion in St. Thomas on a "Pirate ship" seeing sea turtles and lunch on beach.
2. Royal Caribbean - Oasis of the Seas - Central Park in the middle of ship. Pretty cool.
3. Feeling like a kid again and doing Flo-rider
4. WIPEOUT!!!!
5. St. Marteen - Maho Beach where 747's and all king of planes land right over your head & Take off just feet away. AWESOME!
6. Danger Sign next to beach
7. Flight times posted at Sunset Bar and Grill right next to beach and runway.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

New/antique table for the game room.

Buil in the '40s by Hub Furniture in Fort Worth.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Rubberback said:


> First Grandson


Your Ford SOS?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

cubera said:


> Your Ford SOS?


I'm still using it. It runs like a top.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Pistol58 said:


> I used one of those hoses for the first time at my house yesterday. I won it in this past years company Christmas white elephant game. I was pretty impressed with it to be honest. I thought it was another gimmick.
> 
> We'll see how long it holds up. :brew2:


I've gone thu 2 of them. The 1st one "blew" but it was my fault! I did not read the directions, says not to use it with a power washer. Oops! The 2nd one blew out and I don't know why. I'm thinking because I kept it rolled up on the hose "hanger" which was mostly in the sun? I did love it. Thinking about getting another one now that I bought a house and I have a garage I can put it up in. 
Linda


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking tractor!


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

At my sisters couples shower for her wedding in june and a marchi band walks out from no where it was awesome!! Aribaaaaaa mucho borracho!!!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

